# Short Story of my cat Calvin.



## Matthew2D (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a cat named Calvin (boy) years ago. He was a great cat! One day I let him outside, and we never saw him again. Couple years later a cat that looked EXACTLY like him walked into our house. We didn't think it could be Calvin so we let him out. We learned that the cat belonged to our next door neighbors. They said it was a female cat. Well days later, the cat walked into our house again. We got photos of Calvin and matched up the markings and they were exactly the same. We also checked the genitalia and it was obviously a boy. So long story short our next door neighbors stole our cat and we got him back.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I never understood people stealing pets, when there are so many that need a home... What did your neighbor say when found out? Had they taken good care of Calvin?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

That would make me, very happy and very angry at the same time! I mean your neighbour intentionally taking your cat!! THEN being dishonest about it!! 

I am really glad you have found him again!! I'm sure you feel so very happy about it.

I suppose I come as close as you can to "sealing" the neighbours cat without actually doing it. _My cat_ adopted the neighbours cat, over Christmas, and he comes around for play sessions and breakfast.
I've not pinched him, and I do try and send him out the cat flap when he comes in but he does fancy my cat very much and loves spending time with her, even if she does swat him from time to time.

But never in a million years would I ever think about just keeping him!! We love him to bits and have a great amount of affection for him, but it's kind of like your kids friend, you know them, like them but they aren't yours even though they eat plenty of suppers at your house. 

In fact I called the number on his tag and alerted the owner that he spends time at my place because my cat "adopted" him. She was fine with my call and information. We don't know each other, or weren't neighbourly friends, they live behind the fence of our garden, but I didn't want her thinking we had stolen their cat! I don't think I could live with myself if I did!! ... no matter how big and cute his eyes are!!


----------



## Matthew2D (Mar 19, 2013)

Straysmommy said:


> I never understood people stealing pets, when there are so many that need a home... What did your neighbor say when found out? Had they taken good care of Calvin?


We don't talk to them. I hope they took good care of Calvin, he looked fine. They obviously kept him inside. He's an outdoor cat so thats just awful...


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess for the years he was stolen he remembers you guys <3 <3 <3 

Does he remember his name? 
Did he remember where everything was? Rooms.. Kitchen...litterbox, food bowl


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe Calvin has enjoyed being indoors 
Indoor/outdoor now?


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Ugh, this happened to me too once with our outgoing sweet 1 year old. We figure she just captured the heart of our neighbor who lived a few blocks away but she denied that she "adopted" our cat. I'm so glad you got your Calvin back! I missed my Raphael so much.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

How bizarre that they would just do that! Did you put up signs or some type of notices when he went missing? 

I hope you don't think I am denying what happened in any way - definitely not the case! It just floors me what some people do.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd recommend a microchip if it hasn't already been done to avoid this kind of 'mistaken identity' in the future.


----------



## Matthew2D (Mar 19, 2013)

Yea he remembered where everything was. We have him at my dads house though now so they don't see him. he is indoor & outdoor.


----------

